# Newbie Help: Pioneer HTP-072 vs Onkyo HT-S3500



## eponce (Dec 4, 2013)

Hello!

I'm a new guy starting with my first HT System. :help:

I have a limited budget and my living room is not too big about 13' by 20'. 

My options so far are 


Pioneer HTP-072
Onkyo HT-S3500

both systems are around $450 USD (in Mexico). I also considered the HarmanKardon HTS-11A but is out of my range ($1000 USD).

I only have this two options so far because there is not much decent variety in my country under $500 USD.:huh: 

So... which would you prefer guys?


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

I read over both systems specs, and if I were you id go with the Pioneer. They both have 4 hdmi inputs, they both have 3d capabilities, but the Pioneer also has 4k capabilities. Good luck with your decision, I'm sure others will chime in with there input as well.


----------



## tangypatch (Dec 5, 2013)

I would also go with the Pioneer HTP-072. we've been a pioneer user for a few years now, i can say that the quality is really great.


----------

